# Opinions PLEASE!



## WVUPRIDE (Oct 8, 2009)

I just bought a new 12ga 870 express super mag and was wondering what some of you all use as far as shell and choke combinations with this gun. I know every gun will shoot differently, but I'd just like to get some insight with what other have had success with.

Also, I have an 870 express magnum but in a 20ga. that I was thinking about turning into a gobbler stopper, anyone have any experience using this particular gun? what combinations(shells/chokes) have you had success with as far as the 20 ga. is concerned?

Thanks


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Depends on what you want to do with it. With my 870 SM For waterfowl I like Federal Premium or Black Cloud, size 2 or BB, out of Carlson's extended steel shot choke.

With lead the factory Rem Chokes work fine. For that matter. lead shoots just peachy out of the Carlson's Extended Chokes too...


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Well both will do good.

Chokes....if you want aftermarket stuff....Drake killer is my opinoin for waterfowl and works good for turkeys.

Now shells....i would say pattern it. But any premium load should work fine. If you get a Drake Killer....Kevin will let you know what to use.

Now my question is why make the 20 gauge a turkey gun? I would use that for upland, waterfowl, and deer (outfitted with slug barrel). But it should work with the right choke and shells. In my turkey guns I use whinchester premium turkey loads... 4 shot. That is what patterned the best.


----------

